# Questions, Sir = top level Camera + Mid Level Lens VS Mid Level Camera +top Lens



## surapon (Feb 20, 2014)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
I have another stupid question, Sir/ Madame.
Just talk only about Quality of the Pictures at Day light Photography---Not In the Dark which require High ISO.
Yes, I talk about Same size Lenses and Full Frame Sensors :
Which one is the Best Combination to get the best Photos in the regular day light photography ?
1DX ( $ 6799) 18 MP. with Full Frame Sensor + Canon EF 100 mm F/ 2.8 Macro( $ 500-or EF 85 mm. F/ 1.8 $ 450) ---OR
Canon 6D FF sensor ( $ 1899), 20 MP. + Canon EF 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L IS Macro ( $ 1000-Or EF 85 mm F/ 1.2 L. MK II $2200).
Yes, We talk only Portrait Photography in the Shade of Regular Day light about 15 Feet from the Subject( Beautiful Lady, or Handsome Gentleman). Yes, Which one is better image quality for me to Crop only the Face of the Subject, and enlarge for 24" X 36 " Print.

Yes, I know, I should wait another 6-10 months to get 1DS MK IV 36 to 42 MP, or 3D- 36 MP. But I get the Illness now GAS. Illness and want to get New Camera Body Soon , Yes, Sir, I already have 20D, 1DS mk I , 7D, and 5D MK II.( Plus EOS-M ,3 weeks ago) Yes, Sir, I shoot every thing in front of me, start from the small insects up to the beautiful moon in the sky--Yes, Sir/ Madam, I have most of canon Lenses( Zoom and Prime) from 8 mm up to 600 mm.
THANKS for your Comments.
Have a great days ahead.
Surapon
PS. The Photo Below = Canon 5D MK II, with Canon EF 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L IS, Macro, Set AV Mode F= 6.3, And ISO =100, Camera will auto set SS = 1/ 160 Sec., 1 point AF at the Left eyes of the Model.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 20, 2014)

In my opinion, under good lighting conditions, pretty much any digital camera will do fine. For portraits, you do not want super sharp images, so many actually reduce the resolution to smooth out the features just a little.
The 6D should do a wonderful job as will a point and shoot. With bright lights, I took many excellent photos with my Old Nikon CP990 back around 2000. It was only 3.3mp, so you could not crop a lot or blow up a image to poster size easily.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 20, 2014)

The scenario you lay out does not take advantage of the 1DX's core strengths: AF, continuous frame rate, etc. So, the 6D wins on cost.


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 20, 2014)

High end glass on mid level body, generally will trump mid level glass on a high end body. 

Caveats are when you go to extremes, ISO, AF, FPS.


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 20, 2014)

Come on Surapon, we all know you really want the Sony A7r. Just go ahead and buy it, and tell us how much better your photos are because of it


----------



## m (Feb 20, 2014)

If you don't need the pixels for large prints, your 20D will take that image just fine.

You only need a 1DX for portraits if you do not tie your models up well enough and they escape, turning it into an action shot. ??? just kidding ;D


----------



## sdsr (Feb 20, 2014)

In daylight I rather doubt any of those alternatives will yield noticeably better results than you get from your 5DII, unless you wanted to shoot lots of fast action, in which case a 1Dx or 5DIII would be an obvious improvement - but only in terms of actually getting the shot, not the image quality of a successfully made photo. 

If you really want a new toy, take yorgasor's Sony A7r suggestion more seriously than it may have been meant instead, and see how much fun you can have with your Canon lenses on that excellent sensor (but not if you want to take photos of things that move...). As you seem to be in the US, you could just rent one & adapter from lensrentals (and try the excellent Sony/Zeiss 55mm 1.8 while you're at it).


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 20, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon. Photos of the kind you describe can be done successfully using 1DX, or 6D. However, I think 5D mark iii has the most interesting features of the two (for the use you describe). With 5D mark iii you do not have the risk of regret with the simpleton AF of 6D, or with very high weight and price of 1DX. Quiet shooting mode, and high-precision AF in 5D mark iii make the "perfect camera Wedding". I'm sure you'll think: :
"Why I did not buy 5D mark iii before?"


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 20, 2014)

Dear Mr Surapon,

If you really can't resist purchasing another camera body I recommend the 6D because : a) it will add amazing high ISO ability to your existing fleet of camera bodies, and :b) it is the smallest and lightest FF DSLR, which as you like to wear all your gear at once will be the least likely addition to effect your stability. 

Regarding your scenario I don't believe there is any visible difference in the sensors of equal generation, so as the 85 1.2 is such a unique lens I guess that would win if you're at open aperture. But it would on a 1100D too.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 20, 2014)

i'm curious why the 5Dmk3 isn't a consideration, the AF is considerably superior to the 6D?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 20, 2014)

surapon said:


> 1DX ( $ 6799) 18 MP. with Full Frame Sensor + Canon EF 100 mm F/ 2.8 Macro( $ 500-or EF 85 mm. F/ 1.8 $ 450) ---OR
> Canon 6D FF sensor ( $ 1899), 20 MP. + Canon EF 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L IS Macro ( $ 1000-Or EF 85 mm F/ 1.2 L. MK II $2200).
> Yes, We talk only Portrait Photography in the Shade of Regular Day light about 15 Feet from the Subject( Beautiful Lady, or Handsome Gentleman). Yes, Which one is better image quality for me to Crop only the Face of the Subject, and enlarge for 24" X 36 " Print.


Dear friend Surapon. Rereading your message, I realized you propose two combinations of camera and lens, which seem to be trying to save weight on one or the other. As a general rule, I think a better investment option for high quality lenses, rather than a top of the line camera. However, good lenses can be very heavy too. As I recall, my friend Surapon own 85mm L, and 100mm L then seems to want our opinion on 85mm and 100mm lighter. I noticed that you talk about "only the face of subject," so I think 135mm L is the best choice, and is much lighter, and faster AF than 85mm L. Good luck with your GAS. 8)


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 22, 2014)

surapon said:


> Which one is the Best Combination to get the best Photos in the regular day light photography ?
> 1DX ( $ 6799) 18 MP. with Full Frame Sensor + Canon EF 100 mm F/ 2.8 Macro( $ 500-or EF 85 mm. F/ 1.8 $ 450) ---OR
> Canon 6D FF sensor ( $ 1899), 20 MP. + Canon EF 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L IS Macro ( $ 1000-Or EF 85 mm F/ 1.2 L. MK II $2200).



Let me throw a spanner in the works here ... ;D

In my opinion the *Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro* is too sharp to be used as a portrait lens.


----------



## surapon (Feb 24, 2014)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
Thanks for your great Answers of my questions, I will come back to read and Answer your Posts.
Sorry Last week and this week are super busy for me, and I out of town all the times.
Have a great Work weeks, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------

